# Keeping non-registered doe or go registered?



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I am considering going with registered dairy goats from now on.
I kinda made a rough start, I didn't have people on here to help me at the time I bought my first goat.

My first goat is ginger and I have absolutely no idea as to what % she is.
The lady said she is Alpine/saanen. I wish I would have made a better start as now the kids won't sell for hardly anything.

I am thinking I could sell her and buy a REALLY nice registered pregnant alpine doe to replace her.

Ginger came from a herd that had many deformaties and she has what I call "bubble bag", as her teats are always like a bubble instead of a tube shape with a tip. It is likely that her kids could have deformaties and as the breeder said "no one wants to be hitting a really good looking kid over the head because it has really bad teats".
If they were to have deformaties I would have to eat the kids as they won't sell.

Can you guys give me your opinion?

I am wondering is the 1 a something gallon she gives is worth it and not selling the kids for much(no more than 75-100). Or if I should sell her (she will be missed) and get a doe that produces the same for milk and has kids that sell for 200+ out of good lines.

I am going to register my LaMancha as 50% NOA so that her kids can be 75%. She is purebred but is only registrable as 50%.

Or if I should not plan on selling Gingers kids and rather do what I am doing this year (eat them). Her buckling (now a wether) from this year is clean teated, but who knows what may come.

I would appreciate a "what I would do in your shoes" reply.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Buy registered..well worth it! :wink:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

JessaLynn said:


> Buy registered..well worth it! :wink:


Agreed! It is so rewarding to produce a fine registered goat. It is one thing to produce a goat that conforms to a breed standard and is therefore assumed to be a certain breed. But it is a whole new deal to produce animals that go far and beyond conforming to breed standards. :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I love my registered goats but the most important is what sells in your area. If your area buyers are only aiming for milk and do not care about the pedigree or papers your more expensive registered animals may not sell for more. Judge your market.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Registered is best....cause you have the option of selling the offspring registered or not..... :thumb:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have someone who might want to buy my cross doe near by.
I am selling her for 175 and going to buy the bred registered alpine doe to "replace" her if she sells.
It might be kinda hard seeing her go as she is my first doe, but I think it would work out better later on. 
Plus the kid wanting her is 14 and she does really good with younger kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good....sounds like she will be getting a good home..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay, She is sold. They came to look at her today and (being that she was so friendly and cute) they bought her.
I think she will have a good home....just it will be hards to break the new to my lil' sister.
I think I need to go registered anyways so I am buying the other 2 registered alpines.
One is to replace Ginger and the other might be for milk/kids and 4-h/shows.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree go with registered :thumb: I'm glad you sold your doe and she is going to a nice home


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she went to a good home...congrats.... :thumb:


----------

